# Newish and from Aberdeen



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Heyy I'm Claire, been on here a wee while just looking and reading. some really useful information to be had. 

any one else from Aberdeen area?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Theres loads of us from the Aberdeen area on here 

I stay in stonehaven but Polished Bliss HQ is in Kintore 

Welcome :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

youngson21 said:


> Heyy I'm Claire, been on here a wee while just looking and reading. some really useful information to be had.
> 
> any one else from Aberdeen area?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=17193

Hope this link helps!!

Welcome

:thumb:


----------



## rx8passion (May 20, 2009)

:buffer:Must admit I was surprised by how many OCD detailers fulltime and part time there are around and about Aberdeen. By the way hello Claire.:buffer:


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

Clark said:


> Theres loads of us from the Aberdeen area on here
> 
> I stay in stonehaven but Polished Bliss HQ is in Kintore
> 
> Welcome :thumb:


thanks.

I have been upto your shop its great :thumb:, whether it was you i spoke to i'm not to sure tbh.


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

KKM said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=17193
> 
> Hope this link helps!!
> 
> ...


:O That's a lot of Aberdeen detailers. lol


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

youngson21 said:


> thanks.
> 
> I have been upto your shop its great :thumb:, whether it was you i spoke to i'm not to sure tbh.


Would have either been myself or Rich I'm guessing - Rich on the left, me on the right (angela in the middle):










Note to self - must get new pics done! :lol:


----------



## Keith CSL (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi there, 

Welcome


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

yeh it was you who i spoke to, my mate and me were pretty indecisive as to what to spend our money on at the time. Lol. so appoligies


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hi Claire. lol! Get pictures of the Ibiza up!

Oh and Clark yeah... Sorry about that. I was with her lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome along

:wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

youngson21 said:


> yeh it was you who i spoke to, my mate and me were pretty indecisive as to what to spend our money on at the time. Lol. so appoligies





Liambo-235 said:


> Hi Claire. lol! Get pictures of the Ibiza up!
> 
> Oh and Clark yeah... Sorry about that. I was with her lol.


No worries, it happens all the time - usually when I'm right in the middle of something (usually my dinner :thumb


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welome along loads of Aberdeen folk here.

Gav


----------



## stuupnorth (May 30, 2006)

*welcome*

Hello Claire Welcome along:thumb:
Stu


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Welome along loads of Aberdeen folk here.
> 
> Gav


Yeh i thought that too.... BAAAAAd move bringing all you Aberdeen people on here lol.

HAHA...You see what i did there, i used a few more A's to create the sound and illusion of a shee....oh never mind. :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

:wave:Hello and Welcome to DW Claire. :thumb:


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Clark said:


> No worries, it happens all the time - usually when I'm right in the middle of something (usually my dinner :thumb


Thats only a recent thing as you never used to stop for dinner till Angela ordered ya too :lol:


----------



## skid (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to DW Claire, sure you will find all you need to know and heaps of friendly advice.:wave:
You city Aberdeen ?


----------



## Claireeyy (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks for all the welcomes  
I'm from Ellon-ish. 

Detail Ecosse are you out at Newmacher?


----------

